# Are there any optical drive diagnostic programs?



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

I was wondering if there are programs similar to HDD ones to check CD-rom, DVD drives etc.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Nero CD-DVD Speed and Nero InfoTool (freeware) http://www.cdspeed2000.com/


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

stantley said:


> Nero CD-DVD Speed and Nero InfoTool (freeware) http://www.cdspeed2000.com/


het thanks I'll give them a try.


----------

